# Solo: A Star Wars Story - schlechte zweite Woche in den US- Kinocharts



## GinaEstermann (4. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - schlechte zweite Woche in den US- Kinocharts* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - schlechte zweite Woche in den US- Kinocharts*


----------



## TobiWan82 (4. Juni 2018)

Kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Der Film gefällt mir persönlich besser als Episode 7 und 8 und ist zu dem ganzen MCU-Gedöhns ein wenig Abwechslung im Popkornkinobereich. 

Am lächerlichsten sind die, die in den sozialen Medien zum Boykott aufrufen, weil ihnen Episode 8 nicht gefallen hat. Da wird ein Film abgestraft, der außer dem Namen damit gar nichts zu tun hat und sie provozieren damit, dass es eher mehr Filme in der Art der neuen Trilogie gibt (da sie trotz ihrem Gejammers kommerziell erfolgreich war) und die bisher soliden Spinoffs als unlukrativ erscheinen lasen.


----------



## Phone (4. Juni 2018)

Ich fand ihn langweilig von Anfang bis Ende, als ich ab Mitte auch noch auf Toilette musste war es fast nicht mehr auszuhalten.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2018)

Hat mir persönlich bisher am besten gefallen in der Ära Disney - zwar war auch Rogue One besser als die "klassischen" Episoden VII und VIII, aber ich bevorzuge nun mal bei Star Wars Filmen "Happy Ends": Ein Star Wars Film bei dem alle "guten" Figuren am Schluss draufgehen ist einfach nicht mein Ding (aber jedem das seine).

Was sich aber vielleicht zeigt: Zu viel Star Wars Kino tut der Marke nicht zwingend gut...


----------



## Orzhov (4. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hat mir persönlich bisher am besten gefallen in der Ära Disney - zwar war auch Rogue One besser als die "klassischen" Episoden VII und VIII, aber ich bevorzuge nun mal bei Star Wars Filmen "Happy Ends": Ein Star Wars Film bei dem alle "guten" Figuren am Schluss draufgehen ist einfach nicht mein Ding (aber jedem das seine).
> 
> Was sich aber vielleicht zeigt: Zu viel Star Wars Kino tut der Marke nicht zwingend gut...



Ich habe den Film zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber es ist irgendwie befremdlich das in so relativ kurzer Zeit so viele Star Wars Filme rausgeschossen werden die gemischte Reaktionen hervorrufen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juni 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> ...zu dem ganzen MCU-Gedöhns ein wenig Abwechslung im Popkornkinobereich.



Ob man die MCU-Filme nun mag oder nicht - Disney haut seit Jahren immer ca. drei Filme pro Jahr raus und trotzdem gibt es keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen und keine Box Office-Flops. Das spricht imo für den hohen Unterhaltungswert der Filme. Das muss man dem MCU zu gute halten.



> Am lächerlichsten sind die, die in den sozialen Medien zum Boykott aufrufen, weil ihnen Episode 8 nicht gefallen hat. Da wird ein Film abgestraft, der außer dem Namen damit gar nichts zu tun hat und sie provozieren damit, dass es eher mehr Filme in der Art der neuen Trilogie gibt (da sie trotz ihrem Gejammers kommerziell erfolgreich war) und die bisher soliden Spinoffs als unlukrativ erscheinen lasen.



Warum ist ein Boykott lächerlich? Solo hat durchaus etwas mit den Episoden zu tun - gleiches Franchise, beides von Disney, dementsprechend die gleichen Producer etc. Ich bin mir sicher mehr Leute wären versucht gewesen sich über ihre Enttäuschung über Episode 8 hinwegzusetzen, wenn Solo ein besserer Film wäre und nicht nur Durchschnitt. 
Kommerziell erfolgreich ist im Fall von Episode 8 nicht 100% richtig. Klar 1,3 Milliarden ist für die meisten Filme ein absoluter Traum, aber im Vergleich zu Episode 7 sind das 700 Millionen weniger. Der Film ist u.a. in Amerika außerdem bereits in der zweiten Woche von Jumanji im Box Office Ranking abgelöst worden, sprich von einem Film, der eigentlich nicht einmal annährend in der Lage sein sollte mit SW zu konkurrieren. TLJ war kein Flop, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht der Erfolg, den sich Disney erhofft hatte. 
Die bisher soliden Spinoffs  Sind ja jetzt gerade einmal zwei. Und viele Fans, ich mit eingenommen, wollen sich bei SW eben nicht mit solide zufrieden geben. SW war immer mehr als das.







Frullo schrieb:


> Hat mir persönlich bisher am besten gefallen in der Ära Disney - zwar war auch Rogue One besser als die "klassischen" Episoden VII und VIII, aber ich bevorzuge nun mal bei Star Wars Filmen "Happy Ends": Ein Star Wars Film bei dem alle "guten" Figuren am Schluss draufgehen ist einfach nicht mein Ding (aber jedem das seine).



Naja ein richtiges Happy End war das doch auch nicht oder? 



Spoiler



Han wird von seiner Liebe verraten und zurückgelassen. War für mich kein glücklicher Abschluss, zumal der Cameo am Ende dem in sich abgeschlossenen Film plötzlich einen Cliffhanger verpasst hat.


----------



## weenschen (4. Juni 2018)

Mir hat Episode 8 sehr gut gefallen. Daher kann ich Aufrufe zum Boykott nicht nachvollziehen. Von den Disney Starwars Filmen, hat mir Rogue One bisher aber am besten gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

Also wenn man sich die Kommentare zu Ep8 anschaut dann ist es schon lächerlich und irgendwo fragt man sich ob viele jemals Star Wars geschaut haben...

Immerhin hat die eine hälfte EP1. im Speziellen und die Prequells im allgm. vergessen wenn man was von Totalausfall faselt, abgesehen von anderen Scheinargumenten die sich Leute aus der Nase ziehen

Und die andere hälfte der Lauten "Männerrechtler" haben leider noch nie Star Wars gesehen, ansonsten würden die nicht wegen Rey rumjammern, weil so Figuren in Star Wars ja was ganz was neues ist ...
Aber gut, es wollten auch Leute behaupten das Star Trek mit Discovery jetzt so *randomgeschwurbel über SJW etc. einfügen* sei


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Naja ein richtiges Happy End war das doch auch nicht oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Gerüchten zufolge hätte das der erste von mehreren Solo-Filmen werden sollen. Von daher fand ich diesen "milden" Cliffhanger jetzt weitaus weniger nervig als z.B. jenen aus V, wo Boba Fett einfach mit einem gefrorenen Han einfach von der Bildfläche verschwindet. Zudem kann das Wiederauftauchen von Maul (ist er eigentlich noch ein Darth?  ) auch in einem der anderen Spinoffs abgehandelt werden - also z.B. im Kenobi-Spinoff...


----------



## Frullo (4. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich die Kommentare zu Ep8 anschaut dann ist es schon lächerlich und irgendwo fragt man sich ob viele jemals Star Wars geschaut haben...
> 
> Immerhin hat die eine hälfte EP1. im Speziellen und die Prequells im allgm. vergessen wenn man was von Totalausfall faselt, abgesehen von anderen Scheinargumenten die sich Leute aus der Nase ziehen
> 
> ...



Rundumschlag: 10 von 10 Punkten.
Argumentation: 1 von 10 Punkten.
Trolling: Skala gesprengt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gerüchten zufolge hätte das der erste von mehreren Solo-Filmen werden sollen. Von daher fand ich diesen "milden" Cliffhanger jetzt weitaus weniger nervig als z.B. jenen aus V, wo Boba Fett einfach mit einem gefrorenen Han einfach von der Bildfläche verschwindet. Zudem kann das Wiederauftauchen von Maul (ist er eigentlich noch ein Darth?  ) auch in einem der anderen Spinoffs abgehandelt werden - also z.B. im Kenobi-Spinoff...





Spoiler



Das wusste ich tatsächlich nicht  In dem Fall ist der Cliffhanger zu verzeihen, allerdings dennoch irgendwie tragisch, da es jetzt wohl eher keine direkte Fortsetzung zu Solo geben wird. 
Weitere Auftritte von Maul fände ich nicht zwingend schlecht, allerdings würde ich dann auch eine Erklärung für sein Überleben erwarten.


----------



## Murdoc85 (4. Juni 2018)

Es geht um die erzwungene PC Korrektheit und den Umgang von Disney mit den Fans! Allein deshalb sollte man alle weiteren Filme boykottieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den absolut schlechten Storys, 1-3 waren dazu Oscar verdächtig.

Schaut auf utube und Twitter, jeder Kritiker von SW ist ein rassistischer Homophobie Kellernerd. Solang Kennedy und Johnson so weitermachen dürfen, solang werden die Zahlen einbrechen, hoffentlich!


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Es geht um die erzwungene PC Korrektheit und den Umgang von Disney mit den Fans! Allein deshalb sollte man alle weiteren Filme boykottieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den absolut schlechten Storys, 1-3 waren dazu Oscar verdächtig.
> 
> Schaut auf utube und Twitter, jeder Kritiker von SW ist ein rassistischer Homophobie Kellernerd. Solang Kennedy und Johnson so weitermachen dürfen, solang werden die Zahlen einbrechen, hoffentlich!



also wenn du schon so anfängst und dich gleich in eine Opferrolle begibst würde ich mal darüber nachdenken
Abgesehen davon würde ich mir mal Star Wars anschauen wenn man sich schon ans Angeblicher Fan ausgibt, weil anscheinend hat man die nie geschaut wenn man SOLCHE Statements abgibt


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juni 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Es geht um die erzwungene PC Korrektheit und den Umgang von Disney mit den Fans! Allein deshalb sollte man alle weiteren Filme boykottieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den absolut schlechten Storys, 1-3 waren dazu Oscar verdächtig.



Die Story war doch gerade was Ep1-3 so schlecht gemacht hat. Einzig das worldbuilding war dort echt sehr gut.

Ep 7 war gut, aber eben auf Nummer sicher, was aber auch verständlich war. 

Ep8 war sehr anders, hatte großartige Momente, aber eben auch eine "Handlung" die keine war. Die Verfolgung machte keinen Sinn - Punkt. Aber alleine für die Szene mit dem Hyperjump (wenn auch dämlich zu dem Zeitpunkt und wenn hätte das Ackbar machen müssen und nicht diese nervige Holdo oder wie sie heißt) danke ich dem Film. 

Rogue One war bisher der beste der neuen Filme mMn. Hat auch schwächen, aber insgesamt hatte er eine gute Mischung und hat ein altes SW Problem erklärt 

Solo hat mir gefallen und mich unterhalten, war aber nun eben auch extrem unspannend, weil man einfach weiß das die wichtigen Figuren nichts zu verlieren haben. Das ist das Problem so eines Prequels, die Fallhöhe ist extrem gering. 

Bei einem Ranking würde ich mich in etwa so festlegen (schlechteste zu erst): 1, 2, 8, 3, Solo, 7, 6, RO, 4, 5. 

Bisher finde ich die Kritik einfach zu übertrieben. Klar ist nicht jeder der Film ein Meisterwerk, aber mir reicht es wenn ich gut unterhalten werde und neue Geschichten aus meinem liebsten Universum erzählt bekomme. Die Bücher im EU waren auch meistens eher mittelmäßig und nur einige wirklich großartige (Zahn). 

Ich will einfach nicht das Disney den Mut verliert. Ich möchte mehr Genre im SW Universum sehen. Evtl. sogar eine R-rated Spin Off Reihe (bei den Büchern gab es ja diese mit Horror Einschlag unter dem Label Galaxy of Fear), eine Film Noir Geschichte auf Corruscant, einen Kriegsfilm aus der Sicht eines Imperialen (vgl. die kurze Szene aus Solo). Dann hoffentlich mal Geschichten aus der alten Republik wo wir die Jedi und Sith vor der Regel der Zwei sehen und wirkliche Macht erleben - also noch stärkerer Fantasy Ansatz. 



Spoiler



Zudem hoffe ich das das auftauchen von Maul genutzt wird um dessen Geschichte nun in einem Boba Fett und Kenobi Film zu erzählen, denn Han Solo darf ihm ja nicht begegnen.


----------



## suggysug (4. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn du schon so anfängst und dich gleich in eine Opferrolle begibst würde ich mal darüber nachdenken
> Abgesehen davon würde ich mir mal Star Wars anschauen wenn man sich schon ans Angeblicher Fan ausgibt, weil anscheinend hat man die nie geschaut wenn man SOLCHE Statements abgibt


Man muss nicht alles gesehn haben um Star Wars Fan zu sein.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich Solo sehen werde. Weil für mich es nur einen Han Solo gab! Der gespielt von Harrison Ford.
Und das allein ist für mich schon Grund genug den Film *nicht* anzusehen.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Man muss nicht alles gesehn haben um Star Wars Fan zu sein.
> Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich Solo sehen werde. Weil für mich es nur einen Han Solo gab! Der gespielt von Harrison Ford.
> Und das allein ist für mich schon Grund genug den Film *nicht* anzusehen.



also wenn man Dinge ankreidet die es schon lange gibt und etabliert sind im Universum und den Filmen, dann sollte man die absolut geschaut haben, weil sonst wirkt man nicht wie ein Fan, sondern jemand der keine Ahnung hat oder Doppelstandarts hat

Abgesehen davon ist diese Aussage auch etwas sehr schwach


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (ist er eigentlich noch ein Darth?  )



nein, haben sie auch in den Credits berücksüchtigt, find ich gut



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> allerdings würde ich dann auch eine Erklärung für sein Überleben erwarten.



wird in den beiden Animations-Serien The Clone Wars und Rebels thematisiert, zudem gibt es noch einen Comic der auf einem nicht verwendeten TCW-Drehbuch basiert



Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Es geht um die erzwungene PC Korrektheit und den Umgang von Disney mit den Fans! Allein deshalb sollte man alle weiteren Filme boykottieren. Ganz zu schweigen von den absolut schlechten Storys, 1-3 waren dazu Oscar verdächtig.
> 
> Schaut auf utube und Twitter, jeder Kritiker von SW ist ein rassistischer Homophobie Kellernerd. Solang Kennedy und Johnson so weitermachen dürfen, solang werden die Zahlen einbrechen, hoffentlich!



selten so nen Schwachsinn gelesen


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wird in den beiden Animations-Serien The Clone Wars und Rebels thematisiert, zudem gibt es noch einen Comic der auf einem nicht verwendeten TCW-Drehbuch basiert



Das ist mir bewusst, aber nein. Filme müssen alleinstehend funktionieren. Wenn erwartet wird, dass die Zuschauer Buch x lesen müssen und Serie y schauen müssen, um den Film komplett zu verstehen läuft was falsch. 
Ich hab es im Forum auch schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben - das ist die schlimmste Begleiterscheinung der neuen Filme. Ich will kein Buch lesen müssen, um General Holdos Charakter besser zu verstehen oder um die Entstehung von First Order und New Republic zu kennen. Solche plotrelevanten Informationen gehören in den Film.
In den Prequels gab es dieses Phänomen auch schon, allerdings nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.


----------



## suggysug (4. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man Dinge ankreidet die es schon lange gibt und etabliert sind im Universum und den Filmen, dann sollte man die absolut geschaut haben, weil sonst wirkt man nicht wie ein Fan, sondern jemand der keine Ahnung hat oder Doppelstandarts hat
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist diese Aussage auch etwas sehr schwach



Schwach ist nur, deine Inakzeptanz anderer Meinungen. 

Soviel wie ich Stunden in Star Wars Spielen und Filmen gesetzt hab kann ich mich sehr wohl Fan schimpfen. Allein in SW TOR hab ich über 2500 Stunden, wer glaubst du zu sein um zu behaupten was einen Fan ausmacht und was nicht.

Ich kann sehr wohl Fan sein und einen Film nicht schauen weil eben diesmal etwas mir in der Vorschau nicht gefällt. (Und in meinem Fall passt der Schauspieler nicht.)
Ich kann Fan sein und einen Film trotzdem kritisieren. Was in übrigen (richtige Kritik) auch nur von richtigen Fans kommt. Den das Rosarote rumgelobe und hinweggeschaue macht keinen Fan aus sondern einen Fanboy.

Das ganze soll weder Film noch Schauspielleistung schmälern, dennoch steht es mir frei zu entscheiden wohin ich *mein* Geld stecke ob es dir passt oder nicht.


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber nein. Filme müssen alleinstehend funktionieren. Wenn erwartet wird, dass die Zuschauer Buch x lesen müssen und Serie y schauen müssen, um den Film komplett zu verstehen läuft was falsch.
> Ich hab es im Forum auch schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben - das ist die schlimmste Begleiterscheinung der neuen Filme. Ich will kein Buch lesen müssen, um General Holdos Charakter besser zu verstehen oder um die Entstehung von First Order und New Republic zu kennen. Solche plotrelevanten Informationen gehören in den Film.
> In den Prequels gab es dieses Phänomen auch schon, allerdings nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.



Ich finde das eigentlich nicht schlecht ... aber war auch großer EU Fan. Bei den neuen Sachen bin ich noch nicht drin, weils ja auf Deutsch auch noch nicht so viel gibt. 

Bevor es E1-3 gab, war aber genau das schon der Fall mit Star Wars, da gab es im EU die ganzen Erklärungen zu den Figuren. Eben auch die Vorgeschichte zu Han Solo oder Lando (je 3 Bücher). Vorgeschichte geschah primär in den Comics früher, die Bücher spielten meist während oder nach den Filmen, zumindest bis zum Erscheinen der Prequels. Und auch dann wurde sehr viel in Büchern erklärt. 

Zudem wird ja nun darauf geachtet das alles Kanon ist was neu (nicht als Legenden) erscheint und von daher finde ich diese Verknüpfung durchaus spannend und sinnvoll. Man versteht es sicherlich auch nur durch die Filme, das wird sicher auch nochmal gezeigt.


----------



## Wamboland (4. Juni 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Schwach ist nur, deine Inakzeptanz anderer Meinungen.
> 
> Soviel wie ich Stunden in Star Wars Spielen und Filmen gesetzt hab kann ich mich sehr wohl Fan schimpfen. Allein in SW TOR hab ich über 2500 Stunden, wer glaubst du zu sein um zu behaupten was einen Fan ausmacht und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Du bist dann zumindest ein SWTOR Fan - das steht fest. Ich hab es zum Release gespielt, aber war einfach kein Content da, nach 2 Wochen war man gemütlich durch und hatte alles gemacht was ging (und nicht total verbugged war). 

Und sicherlich steht es einem Frei etwas nicht zu sehen, aber nur durch den Trailer steht es dir nicht zu die Leistung der Schauspieler oder den Film zu kritisieren.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Schwach ist nur, deine Inakzeptanz anderer Meinungen.
> 
> Soviel wie ich Stunden in Star Wars Spielen und Filmen gesetzt hab kann ich mich sehr wohl Fan schimpfen. Allein in SW TOR hab ich über 2500 Stunden, wer glaubst du zu sein um zu behaupten was einen Fan ausmacht und was nicht.
> 
> ...



Junge, wenn man etwas "kritisiert" dass es schon seit dem ersten Film gibt, dann muss ich nicht das als Meinung akzeptieren, weil es einfach keine ist sondern einer was Falsches behauptet!


----------



## suggysug (4. Juni 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Und sicherlich steht es einem Frei etwas nicht zu sehen, aber* nur durch den Trailer steht es dir nicht zu die Leistung der Schauspieler oder den Film zu kritisieren.*



Hab ich mit keinem Wort. Was ich sogar geschrieben habe. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das für mich es nur Harrison Ford als Han Solo gibt.
Ich hab nur SW TOR als Beispiel genommen.
Ich hab durchaus oft Episode 1-6 angesehen.
Genauso wie ich die neuen 7-8 gesehen (mit gemischten Gefühlen) hab und sogar Rogue One gefeiert hab.

Und nur sehr deutlich gemacht das es mich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer einen Film nicht sehe, nicht weniger Fan macht. Weil ganz ehrlich dieses hervorgehebe wer Fan ist und wer nicht nervt. 



Enisra schrieb:


> Junge, wenn man etwas "kritisiert" dass es schon seit dem ersten Film gibt, dann muss ich nicht das als Meinung akzeptieren, weil es einfach keine ist sondern einer was Falsches behauptet!



Es ist falsch zu behaupten das *für mich* Han Solo von Harrison Ford verkörpert wird?
Und das dann *für mich* als Kriterien etwas nicht schauen zu wollen?


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es ist falsch zu behaupten das *für mich* Han Solo von Harrison Ford verkörpert wird?
> Und das dann *für mich* als Kriterien etwas nicht schauen zu wollen?



Darum gehts doch garnicht! Es geht da immer noch um Leute die behaupten dass man was in EP7/8 eingeführt hätte was es schon seit 77 gibt


----------



## Orzhov (4. Juni 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hab ich mit keinem Wort. Was ich sogar geschrieben habe. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das für mich es nur Harrison Ford als Han Solo gibt.
> Ich hab nur SW TOR als Beispiel genommen.
> Ich hab durchaus oft Episode 1-6 angesehen.
> Genauso wie ich die neuen 7-8 gesehen (mit gemischten Gefühlen) hab und sogar Rogue One gefeiert hab.
> ...



Das muss man einfach verstehen. Nur Ensira selbst darf entscheiden welche Meinung die richtige ist und welche falsch ist. Falsche Meinungen müssen bekämpft und vernichtet werden. 
Es ist jedoch wichtig anzumerken das dieses Verhalten nicht totalitär ist. Denn was totalitär ist und was nicht entscheidet nur Ensira, in einer gottgleichen Unfehlbarkeit.


----------



## SoloStick (4. Juni 2018)

Müll. Gott sei dank, dass auch die Herde kaum zum Kinogucken hingeht. Raus mit diesen SJ Abschaum in Disney.


----------



## xNomAnorx (4. Juni 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich finde das eigentlich nicht schlecht ... aber war auch großer EU Fan. Bei den neuen Sachen bin ich noch nicht drin, weils ja auf Deutsch auch noch nicht so viel gibt.
> 
> Bevor es E1-3 gab, war aber genau das schon der Fall mit Star Wars, da gab es im EU die ganzen Erklärungen zu den Figuren. Eben auch die Vorgeschichte zu Han Solo oder Lando (je 3 Bücher). Vorgeschichte geschah primär in den Comics früher, die Bücher spielten meist während oder nach den Filmen, zumindest bis zum Erscheinen der Prequels. Und auch dann wurde sehr viel in Büchern erklärt.
> 
> Zudem wird ja nun darauf geachtet das alles Kanon ist was neu (nicht als Legenden) erscheint und von daher finde ich diese Verknüpfung durchaus spannend und sinnvoll. Man versteht es sicherlich auch nur durch die Filme, das wird sicher auch nochmal gezeigt.



Du musst aber an der Stelle unterscheiden ob das Zusatzmaterial relevant für das Filmverständnis ist oder nicht. Bei der alten Trilogie ist das imo überhaupt nicht der Fall. Hintergrundwissen kann gerne in anderen Medien ausführlicher erläutert werden. 
In den Prequels tritt das teilweise auf, aber noch nicht verstärkt. Klar gibt es jede Menge Hintergrundinfos zu den Klonkriegen etc., aber die Filme können  auch alleine stehen. 
In den neuen Filmen ist das imo nicht der Fall, sehr sehr stark in Episode 7 und 8 und im Falle von 



Spoiler



Maul


auch in Solo eben.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Müll. Gott sei dank, dass auch die Herde kaum zum Kinogucken hingeht. Raus mit diesen SJ Abschaum in Disney.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad die anderen Postings gecheckt und bemerkt dass mindestens die Hälfte davon der gleiche Schwachsinn ist, warum wundert mich das nicht? 

edit: muss mich berichtigen, eher 90%


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2018)

SoloStick schrieb:


> Müll. Gott sei dank, dass auch die Herde kaum zum Kinogucken hingeht. Raus mit diesen SJ Abschaum in Disney.



Danke für das Fallbeispiel, solche Nervige Jammertypen meinte ich die Vorgeben Fans oder irgendwas von Star Wars zu sein



Enisra schrieb:


> Und die andere hälfte der Lauten "Männerrechtler" haben leider noch nie Star Wars gesehen, ansonsten würden die nicht wegen Rey rumjammern, weil so Figuren in Star Wars ja was ganz was neues ist ...
> Aber gut, es wollten auch Leute behaupten das Star Trek mit Discovery jetzt so *randomgeschwurbel über SJW etc. einfügen* sei


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe Disney nimmt den Solo-Flop - der jetzt schon feststeht - als Weckruf wahr und überdenkt vielleicht die zukünftige Release- bzw. Produktionspolitik. Und kommt endlich vom Glauben weg dass die SW-Lizenz eine selbstlaufende Cashcow ist, denn wie man es jetzt sieht ist das *nicht mehr* der Fall. Es kann halt nicht alles so erfolgreich flutschen wie die Marvel-Reihe. Dort funktionieren die meisten Filme jedes einzelnen Helden weil viele unterschiedliche Filmemacher mitwirken und jeder über gewisse kreative Freiheiten verfügt. Vielleicht ist das genau das was dem SW-Franchise aktuell fehlt. Sich nur ein Paar bekannte SW-Ikonen raussuchen, diese mit eigenen "Portrait-Filmen" weiter ausquetschen oder kleinen Schlüsselmomenten gleich einen eigenen Film widmen obwohl die Storygrundlage dafür mehr als dürftig ist - Stichwort "Rogue One" - ist auf Dauer keine echte Lösung.


----------



## Orzhov (4. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum ist das Schwachsinn? Er mag halt bestimmte Leute bei Disney nicht.

Oder gibt es irgendwie eine Liste mit Meinungen die man hier noch veröffentlichen darf und welche nicht? Falls es die Liste gibt schick sie mir mal.


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Disney nimmt den Solo-Flop - der jetzt schon feststeht - als Weckruf wahr und überdenkt vielleicht die zukünftige Release- bzw. Produktionspolitik. Und kommt endlich vom Glauben weg dass die SW-Lizenz eine selbstlaufende Cashcow ist, denn wie man es jetzt sieht ist das *nicht mehr* der Fall. Es kann halt nicht alles so erfolgreich flutschen wie die Marvel-Reihe. Dort funktionieren die meisten Filme jedes einzelnen Helden weil viele unterschiedliche Filmemacher mitwirken und jeder über gewisse kreative Freiheiten verfügt. Vielleicht ist das genau das was dem SW-Franchise aktuell fehlt. Sich nur ein Paar bekannte SW-Ikonen raussuchen, diese mit eigenen "Portrait-Filmen" weiter ausquetschen oder kleinen Schlüsselmomenten gleich einen eigenen Film widmen obwohl die Storygrundlage dafür mehr als dürftig ist - Stichwort "Rogue One" - ist auf Dauer keine echte Lösung.



Prinzipiell stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, obwohl ich Rogue One eigentlich genial fand (mMn der beste SW Film seit Empire) und ich auch vom Solo Film jetzt nichts allzu schlechtes gehoert habe (wir gehen wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche mal rein). Aber hast auf jeden Fall recht, es wird ein bisschen viel des guten und mir persoenlich wuerde auch ein SW Film alle 2 Jahre reichen statt 2 pro Jahr.  Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht ist auf jeden Fall absehbar, dass eine Uebersaettigung sehr schnell eintreten wird.


----------



## Amelius01 (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dort funktionieren die meisten Filme jedes einzelnen Helden weil viele unterschiedliche Filmemacher mitwirken und jeder über gewisse kreative Freiheiten verfügt. Vielleicht ist das genau das was dem SW-Franchise aktuell fehlt.



Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Marvel einen 'Ziel' vor Augen hat/te, namens Thanos. Marvel irrte nicht planlos umher, wie jetzt Star Wars.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, obwohl ich Rogue One eigentlich genial fand (mMn der beste SW Film seit Empire) und ich auch vom Solo Film jetzt nichts allzu schlechtes gehoert habe (wir gehen wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche mal rein). Aber hast auf jeden Fall recht, es wird ein bisschen viel des guten und mir persoenlich wuerde auch ein SW Film alle 2 Jahre reichen statt 2 pro Jahr.  Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht ist auf jeden Fall absehbar, dass eine Uebersaettigung sehr schnell eintreten wird.


Ich hab mit RO nunmal das Problem dass dieser an wenig  erinnerungswürdigen und schlecht herausgearbeiteten Charakteren krankt. Ein Film ist die mich immer so gut bzw. so schlecht wie seine Figuren vorgestellt werden, und da reicht mir etwas "Kriegsfilm-Ambiente" einfach nicht... Wo die Reihe doch so oder so nur von Krieg handelt ist das sogar kein wirkliches Novum. Ein bisschen "Saving Private Ryan"-Kopieren und zweifelsfrei gute Technik machen noch keinen guten SW-Film.

Und im Falle "Solo" war die Fallhöhe unglaublich hoch, was zuvor auch allen sicherlich bewusst war. Gewisse Figuren mit markanten Gesichtern wie eben das von Harrison Ford lassen sich eben sehr sehr schwer umsetzen wenn die Fanbase nur eben DEN Solo und keinen anderen wollen. Ist genauso wie mit Indy, weil man den Mann mit Hut und Peitsche eben ausschließlich mit Ford verbindet.

Bei "Rogue One" ist man es eigentlich ganz richtig angegangen und hat völlig neue Figuren zu etablieren versucht... Nur das Füllen dieser Charaktere mit Seele und Charisma, das ist ihnen leider nicht gelungen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Marvel einen 'Ziel' vor Augen hat/te, namens Thanos. Marvel irrte nicht planlos umher, wie jetzt Star Wars.


Genau das meine ich ja. Disney versucht im Falle SW einfach nur unbedeutende Lücken zu stopfen, statt nach vorne zu schauen. Die sollten sich lieber auf die Vollendung der dritten Kern-Trilogie konzentrieren und dann über die Zukunft in der weit weit entfernten Galaxis nachdenken. Nicht mehr dieses ständige Gehüpfe von Gegenwart zu Vergangenheit und wieder zurück und so weiter und sofort...


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> wenn die Fanbase nur eben DEN Solo und keinen anderen wollen.



Die Fan-Base ist sowohl mit Ehrenreich (vor allem mit der deutschen Synchro, die nah an den jungen Pampel rankommt) als auch mit Solo an sich sehr zufrieden  es sind nicht die Star Wars Fans die Solo negativ bewerten, im Gegenteil.

Finde Solo auch nach Rogue One den zweitbesten der neuen Filme, ich mag auch die Episoden, aber beide "Star Wars Storys" haben mir noch einen Tick besser gefallen, liegt aber wohl auch an der Epoche, die ich mehr mag als die Ära Resistance/First Order


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Fan-Base ist sowohl mit Ehrenreich (vor allem mit der deutschen Synchro, die nah an den jungen Pampel rankommt) als auch mit Solo an sich sehr zufrieden  es sind nicht die Star Wars Fans die Solo negativ bewerten, im Gegenteil.


Seltsam nur dass sich dies nicht mit den bisherigen Besucherzahlen deckt. Und das Wetter kann dafür allein nicht schuld sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsam nur dass sich dies nicht mit den bisherigen Besucherzahlen deckt. Und das Wetter kann dafür allein nicht schuld sein.



Die Fans sind nur ein Bruchteil der Kinobesucher  das meiste sind Mainstream-Kinogänger. Nicht nur bei Star Wars sondern bei den allermeisten Blockbuster-Filmen.


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit RO nunmal das Problem dass dieser an wenig  erinnerungswürdigen und schlecht herausgearbeiteten Charakteren krankt. Ein Film ist die mich immer so gut bzw. so schlecht wie seine Figuren vorgestellt werden, und da reicht mir etwas "Kriegsfilm-Ambiente" einfach nicht... Wo die Reihe doch so oder so nur von Krieg handelt ist das sogar kein wirkliches Novum. Ein bisschen "Saving Private Ryan"-Kopieren und zweifelsfrei gute Technik machen noch keinen guten SW-Film.
> 
> Und im Falle "Solo" war die Fallhöhe unglaublich hoch, was zuvor auch allen sicherlich bewusst war. Gewisse Figuren mit markanten Gesichtern wie eben das von Harrison Ford lassen sich eben sehr sehr schwer umsetzen wenn die Fanbase nur eben DEN Solo und keinen anderen wollen. Ist genauso wie mit Indy, weil man den Mann mit Hut und Peitsche eben ausschließlich mit Ford verbindet.
> 
> Bei "Rogue One" ist man es eigentlich ganz richtig angegangen und hat völlig neue Figuren zu etablieren versucht... Nur das Füllen dieser Charaktere mit Seele und Charisma, das ist ihnen leider nicht gelungen.



Da wuerde ich dir widersprechen wollen. Ich fand die Charaktere in Rogue One ausserordentlich gelungen. Vor allem Cassian Andor fand ich einen ziemlich coolen Charakter, eben mal einer, der schon fuer "die Guten" kaempft aber eigentlich selbst emotional und moralisch total zerruettet ist. Fand ich mal ein sehr schoenes Konzept im sonst so schwarz/weissen SW Universum. Auch die ganze Beziehung von Jyn Erzo zu ihrem Vater fand ich sehr gelungen und gut umgesestzt. Krennic ist halt ein recht eindimensionaler imperialer Boesewicht, dafuer aber mMn sehr gut gespielt von Ben Mendelsohn. K-2SO fand ich bisher den besten comic relief Charakter in SW (gut bei der Konkurrenz aus JarJar Binks und 3PO jetzt auch nicht soooo schwierig aber sein leicht sarkastischer Ton und seine fatalistische Art haben sehr gut in den Film gepasst). Die einzigen, die mich nicht wirklich ueberzeugt haben war das Duo aus Imwe und Malbus aber ok, sind ja auch nur ziemliche Nebenfiguren.

Auch dass der Plot einfach nur "Saving Private Ryan" war halte ich fuer falsch, da steckte schon etwas mehr dahinter. Es war halt ein Kriegsfilm im SW Universum, aber halt mMn auch sehr gut umgesetzt und endlich mal ein bisschen frischer Wind nach Jahren der immer gleichen gut/boese Story.

Soviel zu Rogue One. Deswegen bin ich auch jetzt eigentlich auf den Solo Film gespannt. Stelle mir einen Heist-Movie im Star Wars Universum schon cool vor. Man muss sich halt darauf einlassen, dass es was anderes ist. Wie gesagt, ich brauche auch keine zwei SW Filme im Jahr (um ehrlich zu sein, ich konnte auch das Marvel Zeug schon seit 2010 nicht mehr sehen) aber dagegen ein paar neue Story Ansaetze zu finden habe ich eigentlich gar nichts.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Fans sind nur ein Bruchteil der Kinobesucher  das meiste sind Mainstream-Kinogänger. Nicht nur bei Star Wars sondern bei den allermeisten Blockbuster-Filmen.


Na komm, wir wollen jetzt nicht zwischen Core- und Normal-Fans trennen. Sicherlich ist ein gewisser Teil auch im einfachen Kino-Konsumenten zu finden, aber SO schwache Zahlen wie "Solo" momentan einfährt... So klein kann die Fanbase niemals sein.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2018)

Solo fand ich eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam - hätte für mich aber irgendwie nicht so wirklich Star Wars Feeling.
Hat eher gewirkt, wie ein guter Abenteuerfilm mit Sci-Fi Setting.

Der neue Solo? Hm .. weiß nicht .. ist halt kein Ford.
Bei einigen Gags habe ich mir gedacht, wtf?! Die hätten sie sich auch sparen können, weil die nämlich gar nicht witzig waren.
Ich weiß, die wollten wahrscheinlich den Witz des alten Solos einfangen, aber das ging dann teils doch in die Hose. Ist vlt aber auch der Synchronisation geschuldet - werde mir Solo später nochmals im Original anschauen, dann wird sich das ja rausstellen.

7/10


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Da wuerde ich dir widersprechen wollen. Ich fand die Charaktere in Rogue One ausserordentlich gelungen. Vor allem Cassian Andor fand ich einen ziemlich coolen Charakter, eben mal einer, der schon fuer "die Guten" kaempft aber eigentlich selbst emotional und moralisch total zerruettet ist. Fand ich mal ein sehr schoenes Konzept im sonst so schwarz/weissen SW Universum. Auch die ganze Beziehung von Jyn Erzo zu ihrem Vater fand ich sehr gelungen und gut umgesestzt. Krennic ist halt ein recht eindimensionaler imperialer Boesewicht, dafuer aber mMn sehr gut gespielt vonVeb Mendelsohn. K-2SO gand ich bisher den besten comic relief Charakter in SW (gut bei der Konkurrenz aus JarJar Binks und 3PO jetzt auch nicht soooo schwierig aber sein leicht sarkastischer Ton und seine fatalistische Art haben sehr gut in den Film gepasst). Die einzigen, die mich nicht wirklich ueberzeugt haben war das Duo aus Imwe und Malbus aber ok, sind ja auch nur ziemliche Nebenfiguren.
> 
> Auch dass der Plot einfach nur "Saving Private Ryan" war halte ich fuer falsch, da steckte schon etwas mehr dahinter. Es war halt ein Kriegsfilm im SW Universum, aber halt mMn auch sehr gut umgesetzt und endlich mal ein bisschen frischer Wind nach Jahren der immer gleichen gut/boese Story.


Da spricht auch allzu deutlich dein Fan-Herz heraus, da darf man ruhig etwas "eingenommen" sein.  

Mich als *Nicht-Fan* - der SW im Großen und Ganzen dennoch mag - hat er kalt zurückgelassen. Von SW7 hingegen war ich entzückt, weil mich die neuen Helden augenblicklich gefesselt haben. Bin auch nach SW8 großer "Finn-Fan". ^^

Für mich gilt das Motto: Ein Film muss von seinen Figuren leben, sonst leidet er zwangsläufig an dieser zwinfenden Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## Javata (4. Juni 2018)

Es war doch absehbar, dass viele Spinoffs irgendwann den Erfolg mindern. Zumal die StarWars Spinoffs das Problem haben, dass man das Ende schon absehen kann. bei Rouge One zB kommt niemand in den HauptreihenFilmen vor, ergo sterben alle. Beim Solo-Film kann man vom gleichen Schema ausgehen. Charaktere die man nicht kennt sterben oder verschwinden anderweitig ohne jemals wieder relevant zu werden. Ein bisschen wir früher in Star Trek, wo der unbekannte Offizier beim Außeneinsatz immer starb. Star Wars Filme würden deutlich besser ankommen, auch dauerhaft, wenn die Handlung nicht so nah an der Hauptreihe anliegen würde. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Alternativ hätte Disney sich an Marvel orientieren können und zwischen die Hauptreihe (Avengers) Filme packen können, die die Handlung minimal voran bringen, wenn überhaupt, und dann in der Nächsten Episode zusammen laufen.

Aber da das Kind schon im Brunnen liegt kann man eigentlich nur jedem raten, die SpinOffs als nicht mehr zu sehen als sie sind: Cashcows. Wenn man die Filme mag ist das super. Und wenn nicht lässt man sie einfach links liegen.


----------



## MrFob (4. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da spricht auch allzu deutlich dein Fan-Herz heraus, da darf man ruhig etwas "eingenommen" sein.
> 
> Mich als *Nicht-Fan* - der SW im Großen und Ganzen dennoch mag - hat er kalt zurückgelassen. Von SW7 hingegen war ich entzückt, weil mich die neuen Helden augenblicklich gefesselt haben. Bin auch nach SW8 großer "Finn-Fan". ^^
> 
> Für mich gilt das Motto: Ein Film muss von seinen Figuren leben, sonst leidet er zwangsläufig an dieser zwinfenden Grundvoraussetzung.



Hmmm, interessant, hab mich eigentlich nie so als den grossen SW Fan betrachtet. Klar, ich hab die Filme alle gesehen, viele der Computerspiele gespielt aber zum Beispiel nie ein SW Buch oder so gelesen und ich sehe die Filme eigentlich auch immer eher als laue Popcorn Unterhaltung an (ja auch die Original-Trilogie).  Wenn es hart auf hart komme bin ich eigentlich eher Trekkie. 

Und wie gesagt,ich fand gerade die Figuren in RO vielschichtiger als z.B. in Ep7, gerade unabhaengig von SW betrachtet. Aber gut, ist halt ne Geschmacksfrage. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Wamboland (5. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Seltsam nur dass sich dies nicht mit den bisherigen Besucherzahlen deckt. Und das Wetter kann dafür allein nicht schuld sein.



Ich denke die schlechten Zahlen sind hausgemacht. 

Der Film war von Anfang an umstritten, ihn dann kurz nach Avangers und Deadpool zu platzieren hilft dann sicherlich nicht. Zudem ist Ep8 noch nicht lange her. Bisher kamen ja alle SW Filme nun Ende des Jahres. Dann war das Wetter in DE auch noch bombe ... 

Disney hätte einfach den Film verschieben sollen. Ein Flop wird der Film sicherlich nicht, denn sein Budget hat er ja fast drin - wie viel PR Kosten da nun entstanden sind ist schwer abzuschätzen, denn da gab es ja recht wenig im Vergleich zu anderen Blockbustern. Wirklich weh tun wird es sie nicht.


----------



## Siriuz (5. Juni 2018)

Ich brauche keinen Pansexuellen Lando. Und keinen weiblichen Roboter, der nach Robotterrechten schreit. Ist alles so aufgesetzt. Den schau ich mir vielleicht umsonst an, das wars aber auch. Selbst Episode 8 hat mich schon extrem gelangeweilt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2018)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich denke die schlechten Zahlen sind hausgemacht.
> 
> Der Film war von Anfang an umstritten, ihn dann kurz nach Avangers und Deadpool zu platzieren hilft dann sicherlich nicht. Zudem ist Ep8 noch nicht lange her. Bisher kamen ja alle SW Filme nun Ende des Jahres. Dann war das Wetter in DE auch noch bombe ...
> 
> Disney hätte einfach den Film verschieben sollen. Ein Flop wird der Film sicherlich nicht, denn sein Budget hat er ja fast drin - wie viel PR Kosten da nun entstanden sind ist schwer abzuschätzen, denn da gab es ja recht wenig im Vergleich zu anderen Blockbustern. Wirklich weh tun wird es sie nicht.


Rechne immer das Doppelte des Produktionsbudget ein die ein Film dieser Größenordnung mindestens schaffen muss, fällt er drunter ist er ein klarer Misserfolg. Einfache Hollywood-Rechnung. Und ob Solo das noch hinbekommt ist aktuell stark zu bezweifeln.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Juni 2018)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Ich brauche keinen Pansexuellen Lando. Und keinen weiblichen Roboter, der nach Robotterrechten schreit. Ist alles so aufgesetzt. Den schau ich mir vielleicht umsonst an, das wars aber auch. Selbst Episode 8 hat mich schon extrem gelangeweilt.



Dass Lando pansexuell ist hab ich vor dem Schauen des Films auch gelesen und es hat mich sehr irritiert. Im Film selbst war davon aber imo nicht wirklich was zu merken. Landos Charakter war wie zu erwarten recht flirty, aber nie zu aufdringlich oder extrem. Ich fand Lando war einer der richtig guten Aspekte des Films. Dass man in Interviews seine Sexualität definieren musste finde ich unnötig, da es keinen Einfluss auf den Film hat. Aber das macht den Film nicht schlechter.

Den Roboter fand ich auch grenzwertig. Das hat schon etwas zu sehr nach aktueller politischer Message geklungen und sowas will ich in SW nicht haben, zumindest nicht so ins Gesicht geschlagen. Viel schlimmer fand ich aber, dass der Roboter allgemein unlustig und peinlich war. Zumindest bei mir im Kino ging das wohl einigen so, 



Spoiler



bei dessen Tod haben einige gejubelt


----------



## Murdoc85 (5. Juni 2018)

@Ensira, bitte ich hab 1-6 jetzt sicher 15-20 mal gesehen. Und es war nie so, dass Luke sein Schwert bekommt und alles aufeinmal kann mit der Macht. Zweitens: Snoke wird so stark in ep7 aufgebaut und dann aufs lächerlichste getötet. Drittens: Mark Hamill so abgehen zu lassen ist eine Schande mmn, sowie Phasma.

Viertens: komplett sinnlose Casino Planeten Szenen nur damit die Schauspielerin mehr Auftrittszeit hat.

Fünften hat Disney das komplette Universum aus Büchern und Comics gestrichen. 

1-6 war die Story, logisch und gut aufgebaut, die Macht war gut inszeniert und nicht so ein Schwachsinn wie jetzt. Fragt sich wer hier ein Fan ist und die alten Teile gesehen hat. 

PS: Der neue Han hat die Rolle ohne Profi Hilfe fast nicht gespielt bekommen, 3500 Leute gecastet obwohl es vor 2-3 Jahren schon eine Top Ersetzung gab!


----------



## McDrake (5. Juni 2018)

Für mich gibts EINEN Hauptgrund, warum ich den Film nicht gesehen habe: 
Wenig Interesse wegen Übersättigung. 
Ähnlich wie bei den ganzen Marvel/DC-Filmen, lockt mich dieses Universum nicht gefühlte alle drei Monate ins teure Kino.

Ich will da, wenn ich mir diesen Luxus leiste, was interessantes, "neues" sehen und keine Fliessbandarbeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Rechne immer das Doppelte des Produktionsbudget ein die ein Film dieser Größenordnung mindestens schaffen muss, fällt er drunter ist er ein klarer Misserfolg. Einfache Hollywood-Rechnung. Und ob Solo das noch hinbekommt ist aktuell stark zu bezweifeln.


Werde wohl Recht behalten. 

Mehr als 80 Millionen Dollar Verlust möglich: "Solo" schreibt "Star Wars"-Flop-Geschichte - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> @Ensira, bitte ich hab 1-6 jetzt sicher 15-20 mal gesehen. Und es war nie so, dass Luke sein Schwert bekommt und alles aufeinmal kann mit der Macht. Zweitens: Snoke wird so stark in ep7 aufgebaut und dann aufs lächerlichste getötet. Drittens: Mark Hamill so abgehen zu lassen ist eine Schande mmn, sowie Phasma.
> 
> Viertens: komplett sinnlose Casino Planeten Szenen nur damit die Schauspielerin mehr Auftrittszeit hat.
> 
> ...



ich sag ja, Doppelstandarts

Dafür kann Anakin aufeinmal alles mit der Macht und ist sofort gut daran, inkl. Kampfpilot sein und ihr wollt immer noch behaupten EP 8 ist schlechter als 1? Ist klar
Abgesehen davon, was macht Rey denn schon anders als Luke in TESB? Außer mehr glauben in sich selbst haben, ein Lichtschwert ran ziehen und ein ein paar Steine rumschweben lassen und 2 Visionen an Arten wo die Macht stark is haben
Poa, da muss die sich aber echt zusammennehmen, nicht dass die sich noch überarbeitet ...

In welchem Teil wird eigentlich der Imperator nochmal aufgebaut? 4 kann es nicht sein, da wird der nur in einer Zeile erwähnt, 5 nur als Hologramm und in 6 ist er auch schon wieder weg

Da zeigt sich es sich irgendwie: wir müssen unterschiedliche Filme gesehen haben, weil wenn man nach EP8 sagt man hätte die Einfach so gehen lassen wirkt das schon so, als wenn die aufeinmal nicht mehr da währen und nicht sich noch vorher einen Epischen Kampf geliefert haben

Und da zeigt sich wie sehr manche den Film nicht verstanden haben, danke für dieses Fallbeispiel! Und das ist nicht mal so schwer zu verstehen, weil es im Film erklärt wird, dass der Planet für die Dekandenz und Entrücktheit der Kriegstreiber ist
Btw.: Welchen Sinn hatte nochmal das Podrennen? Man kann die ganze Szene skippen und man hat nichts verpasst, die tut nicht ein bisschen was zur Charakterentwicklung bei, vergleichen wir Finn am Anfang vom Film mit dem am Ende, nun ...

Und das letzte stimmt auch nichtmal

Abgesehen davon willst du jetzt einen Film mies machen weil man normales Casting betreibt? Oh Boy, informier dich nur nie über Filme 

So viel Text und alles ist Falsch ...


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> @Ensira, bitte ich hab 1-6 jetzt sicher 15-20 mal gesehen. Und es war nie so, dass Luke sein Schwert bekommt und alles aufeinmal kann mit der Macht. Zweitens: Snoke wird so stark in ep7 aufgebaut und dann aufs lächerlichste getötet. Drittens: Mark Hamill so abgehen zu lassen ist eine Schande mmn, sowie Phasma.
> 
> Viertens: komplett sinnlose Casino Planeten Szenen nur damit die Schauspielerin mehr Auftrittszeit hat.
> 
> ...


Das mit Luke kann ich nachvollziehen und ist evtl ein Produkt unserer Zeit. Bei allen anderen Punkte, sehe ich es komplett anders.

Die alternative bei Snoke wäre wahrscheinlich viel zu nahe an Episode 6, was auch wieder ein Flame produziert hätte.

Was an Lukes Abgang ist bitte zum brüskieren? Ein Imba-Luke hätte ich mir zum Beispiel nicht gewünscht.
Phasma sollte wahrscheinlich als neuer Boba aufgebaut werden, hat nicht funktioniert, sie war gefühlt sogar sehr unbeliebt  bei den Fans, also weg.

Die Casinoszene finde ich persönlich schlecht und langweilig, ist aber wiederum für den Aufbau von Poe als Anführer essentiell und wenn man Fin nunmal eine andere weibliche Begleitung zur Seite stellen will, muss man diese auch einführen.

Das "Universum" war mehr eine Ansammlung von Paralleluniversen. Die Bücher und Comics haben sich sehr häufig gegenseitig widersprochen. Disney hat halt kein Cherrypicking im Vorfeld betrieben, sondern hat es erstmal aberkannt und nimmt jetzt Dinge die ihnen gefallen haben in ihr neues EU auf. Finde ich ok.

Kein Star Wars Film der Triologien kann sich einer sehr gut durchdachten Geschichte rühmen und das sag ich als einsichtiger Fanboy. Jeder hat seine Logikmacken und Plotholes. Das Imperium schafft es nicht 3 Staffeln Jäger abzufangen, Luke stürzt direkt vor Yodas Hütte ab, Ewoks, Anakin das A-Loch Kind und die franzosen der Finsternis, Die quietschebunten Klonkriege mit der Stealthjediarmee und Tarnkappensternzerstörern die keiner kommen sah, "Der Kanzler ist der Sithlord und ich muss ihn aufhalten" zwei Minuten später "stirb du dreckiger Jüngling" und und und...

PS: Dennoch gerade mit der deutschen Syncro funktionert Ehrenreich für viele sehr gut. Ich weiß auch nicht was verwerflich daran ist, dass man professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nimmt um etwas besser zu machen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst, aber nein. Filme müssen alleinstehend funktionieren. Wenn erwartet wird, dass die Zuschauer Buch x lesen müssen und Serie y schauen müssen, um den Film komplett zu verstehen läuft was falsch.
> Ich hab es im Forum auch schon einmal an anderer Stelle geschrieben - das ist die schlimmste Begleiterscheinung der neuen Filme. Ich will kein Buch lesen müssen, um General Holdos Charakter besser zu verstehen oder um die Entstehung von First Order und New Republic zu kennen. Solche plotrelevanten Informationen gehören in den Film.
> In den Prequels gab es dieses Phänomen auch schon, allerdings nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.


Ich weiß nicht, ob man für die heutige Generation an Filmen den Standart aus den 70ern und 80ern anlegen sollte. Gerade das was im Spoilerbereich hier diskutiert wird, kann man heute bequem binnen 2 Minuten am Handy rausfinden und gibt einen Aha-Effekt und macht evtl Lust darauf da mal reinzuschauen. Man bedenke es ist ein Franchise und keine Einzelprodukte. Sowas war früher halt technisch nicht möglich. Marvel funktioniert mittlerweile kaum anders. Vieles muss man in anderen Filmen oder Serien gesehen haben um es zu verstehen.



> Kommerziell erfolgreich ist im Fall von Episode 8 nicht 100% richtig. Klar 1,3 Milliarden ist für die meisten Filme ein absoluter Traum, aber im Vergleich zu Episode 7 sind das 700 Millionen weniger. Der Film ist u.a. in Amerika außerdem bereits in der zweiten Woche von Jumanji im Box Office Ranking abgelöst worden, sprich von einem Film, der eigentlich nicht einmal annährend in der Lage sein sollte mit SW zu konkurrieren. TLJ war kein Flop, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht der Erfolg, den sich Disney erhofft hatte.


Die mittlere Episode ist in der Regel (nicht nur bei SW) die schwächste. Warum kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Das ein anderer Film ein Überraschungserfolg ist, sehe ich zudem nicht als Hindernis einen Film als erfolgreich zu betiteln.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Den Roboter fand ich auch grenzwertig. Das hat schon etwas zu sehr nach aktueller politischer Message geklungen und sowas will ich in SW nicht haben.


Hab es mehr als die Kritik an sich auf die Schippe nehmen verstanden. Gerade da ja Kennedy und dem Disney SW regelmäßig vorgeworfen wird SJW zu sein, war diese maßlose übertriebene Darstellung schon zum schmunzeln.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ob man die MCU-Filme nun mag oder nicht - Disney haut seit Jahren immer ca. drei Filme pro Jahr raus und trotzdem gibt es keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen und keine Box Office-Flops. Das spricht imo für den hohen Unterhaltungswert der Filme. Das muss man dem MCU zu gute halten.


Ich sag ja nur, dass es mich persönlich nicht mehr abholt. Der Erfolg, ob ich ihn nachvollziehen kann oder nicht, gibt Disney da ja nun mal recht. Für mich entwickelt sich aber Marvel mehr und mehr zu FaF und Transformers und die letzten paar davon hab ich mir schon gar nicht mehr angeguckt. Es gibt gefühlt immer mal wieder einen oder zwei die frisch sind, wie Dr. Strange, der Rest ist aber Einheitsbrei.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da spricht auch allzu deutlich dein Fan-Herz heraus, da darf man ruhig etwas "eingenommen" sein.
> 
> Mich als *Nicht-Fan* - der SW im Großen und Ganzen dennoch mag - hat er kalt zurückgelassen. Von SW7 hingegen war ich entzückt, weil mich die neuen Helden augenblicklich gefesselt haben. Bin auch nach SW8 großer "Finn-Fan". ^^
> 
> Für mich gilt das Motto: Ein Film muss von seinen Figuren leben, sonst leidet er zwangsläufig an dieser zwinfenden Grundvoraussetzung.



Ich fand die meisten Charaktere von RO auch besser als die der neuen Trilogie. Ich denke aber nicht das es was mit Fantum zu tun hat, sondern mit der Erwartungshaltung. In der Trilogie sind sie mir zu aufgedreht, zu künstlich auf lustig getrimmt. Die Hauptprotagonisten und auch Antagonisten in RO kommen ernster rüber und machen mir so mehr spaß.


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sag ja, Doppelstandarts
> 
> Dafür kann Anakin aufeinmal alles mit der Macht und ist sofort gut daran, inkl. Kampfpilot sein und ihr wollt immer noch behaupten EP 8 ist schlechter als 1?


Ich stimm dir ja bei vielem zu, aber du musst eine andere Episode 1 gesehen haben als ich.  Wo war der da bitte sofort gut darin Kampfpilot zu sein? Er wir in nem Jäger versteckt, löst da aus Versehen dessen Autopiloten aus und fliegt so unfreiwillig zum Schiff der Handelsföderation. Während der Schlacht rettet er sich dadurch das er einfach den Steuerknüppel dreht so das der Jäger rotiert und legt dann ne Notlandung im Hangar hin und hat bei seinem ganzen rumgespiele vorher noch den Jäger überhitzt. Als der Jäger dann wieder funktioniert schießt er wahllos auf die Droiden die sich ihm nähern und zerstört dabei aus versehen den  Kern des Schiffes so das dieses explodiert und haut gerade so noch ab. Seine Flugkünste beschreibt er selbst sogar als Podracen, was er ja schon einige Weile macht, mehr nicht. 

Wie du da auf einen guten Kampfpiloten kommst ist mir etwas unklar, Pilot ja - wobei er ja schon eine Weile Podraces macht- aber Kampfpilot garantiert nicht, das was er da zeigte war pures Glück eines Kindes was rumspielt an Knöpfen um irgendwie zu helfen.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2018)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich stimm dir ja bei vielem zu, aber du musst eine andere Episode 1 gesehen haben als ich.  Wo war der da bitte sofort gut darin Kampfpilot zu sein? Er wir in nem Jäger versteckt, löst da aus Versehen dessen Autopiloten aus und fliegt so unfreiwillig zum Schiff der Handelsföderation. Während der Schlacht rettet er sich dadurch das er einfach den Steuerknüppel dreht so das der Jäger rotiert und legt dann ne Notlandung im Hangar hin und hat bei seinem ganzen rumgespiele vorher noch den Jäger überhitzt. Als der Jäger dann wieder funktioniert schießt er wahllos auf die Droiden die sich ihm nähern und zerstört dabei aus versehen den  Kern des Schiffes so das dieses explodiert und haut gerade so noch ab. Seine Flugkünste beschreibt er selbst sogar als Podracen, was er ja schon einige Weile macht, mehr nicht.
> 
> Wie du da auf einen guten Kampfpiloten kommst ist mir etwas unklar, Pilot ja - wobei er ja schon eine Weile Podraces macht- aber Kampfpilot garantiert nicht, das was er da zeigte war pures Glück eines Kindes was rumspielt an Knöpfen um irgendwie zu helfen.



Ja, der fliegt hoch, aber kann dann direkt das Raumschiff bedienen, was auch überhaupt nicht erklärt wird, selbst nicht mit Podrennen, mit 8 Jahren
Die ganze Bedienung und Anzeigen sind vollkommen anders, selbst bei Luke im EP4 kommt der wichtige Satz dass das Cockpit des X-Wing nah an der Skyhopper dran ist
Und nja, wie soll man das sonst nennen? Er ist in einem Kampfschiff und ballert rum


----------



## SGDrDeath (5. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, der fliegt hoch, aber kann dann direkt das Raumschiff bedienen, was auch überhaupt nicht erklärt wird, selbst nicht mit Podrennen, mit 8 Jahren
> Die ganze Bedienung und Anzeigen sind vollkommen anders, selbst bei Luke im EP4 kommt der wichtige Satz dass das Cockpit des X-Wing nah an der Skyhopper dran ist
> Und nja, wie soll man das sonst nennen? Er ist in einem Kampfschiff und ballert rum


Das was es war, ein Kind das in der Verzweiflung helfen zu wollen einfach Knöpfe drückt. 

Er hat da nix bedient außer dem Steuerknüppel mit dem Abzug, der Rest war wirres Gedrücke. Davon ab wurde er noch von R2 unterstützt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Juni 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man für die heutige Generation an Filmen den Standart aus den 70ern und 80ern anlegen sollte. Gerade das was im Spoilerbereich hier diskutiert wird, kann man heute bequem binnen 2 Minuten am Handy rausfinden und gibt einen Aha-Effekt und macht evtl Lust darauf da mal reinzuschauen. Man bedenke es ist ein Franchise und keine Einzelprodukte. Sowas war früher halt technisch nicht möglich. Marvel funktioniert mittlerweile kaum anders. Vieles muss man in anderen Filmen oder Serien gesehen haben um es zu verstehen.



Bezüglich des Punktes Internet, sprich in zwei Minuten hat man alles rausgefunden stimme ich dir zu. Das ändert durchaus etwas. 
Trotzdem gebe ich auch einem Franchise keine Freipass. Die Filme müssen imo in sich alleinstehend funktionieren. Und gerade bei Ep. 7 und 8 ist das stellenweise für mich nicht mehr der Fall.  
Die Marvel-Filme funktionieren besser. Klar brauche ich da Infos aus den anderen Filmen, aber das ist wieder was anderes. Abgesehen davon funktionieren die Marvel-Filme bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch alleinstehend erstaunlich gut. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Hab es mehr als die Kritik an sich auf die Schippe nehmen verstanden. Gerade da ja Kennedy und dem Disney SW regelmäßig vorgeworfen wird SJW zu sein, war diese maßlose übertriebene Darstellung schon zum schmunzeln.



Glaube leider nicht, dass das als Scherz gemeint war. Episode 8 hatte auch schon ähnliche Momente. Dass Kennedy und Co. da eine gewisse Agenda verfolgen ("the force is female") ist ja ziemlich offensichtlich. Und ganz ehrlich, ich finde das nicht komplett schlecht. Mehr Diversität tut den Filmen z.B. gut. Diese Agenda allerdings in den Filmen selbst dem Zuschauer so aufs Auge zu drücken finde ich störend, völlig egal was die Aussage im Endeffekt ist. Mit gutem Writing könnte man eine politische Message auch als Metapher einbauen, die einem beim Schauen nicht unbedingt ins Auge springt. Aber das Writing war bei Ep. 8 ja sowieso katastrophal.



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nur, dass es mich persönlich nicht mehr abholt. Der Erfolg, ob ich ihn nachvollziehen kann oder nicht, gibt Disney da ja nun mal recht. Für mich entwickelt sich aber Marvel mehr und mehr zu FaF und Transformers und die letzten paar davon hab ich mir schon gar nicht mehr angeguckt. Es gibt gefühlt immer mal wieder einen oder zwei die frisch sind, wie Dr. Strange, der Rest ist aber Einheitsbrei.



Sehe ich komplett anders, aber das ist wie du auch schon sagst viel persönliche Meinung. Marvel bietet imo sehr viel Abwechslung und nicht nur die immer gleiche Action. Winter Soldier hatte viele Polit-Thriller-Elemente, Ant Man ein Heist-Film etc.


----------



## TobiWan82 (5. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Punktes Internet, sprich in zwei Minuten hat man alles rausgefunden stimme ich dir zu. Das ändert durchaus etwas.
> Trotzdem gebe ich auch einem Franchise keine Freipass. Die Filme müssen imo in sich alleinstehend funktionieren. Und gerade bei Ep. 7 und 8 ist das stellenweise für mich nicht mehr der Fall.
> Die Marvel-Filme funktionieren besser. Klar brauche ich da Infos aus den anderen Filmen, aber das ist wieder was anderes. Abgesehen davon funktionieren die Marvel-Filme bis auf wenige Ausnahmen auch alleinstehend erstaunlich gut.


Hatte es nur auf Solo bezogen, deswegen der Kommentar mit dem Spoilertexten 



> Sehe ich komplett anders, aber das ist wie du auch schon sagst viel persönliche Meinung. Marvel bietet imo sehr viel Abwechslung und nicht nur die immer gleiche Action. Winter Soldier hatte viele Polit-Thriller-Elemente, Ant Man ein Heist-Film etc.


Da hast du schon recht, da scheiden sich die Geister XD. Was für dich bei SW immer das selbe ist, ist es für mich bei Marvel und Superhelden allgemein. 

Welcher Film ist das? Ein Kerl entdeckt sein Potential und missbraucht es, im Laufe des  ersten Drittels des Films wandelt sich jedoch seine Weltanschauung und er bekämpft das böse. Es stellt sich heraus, dass ein ehemaliger Vertrauter ein Superbösewicht ist und man ihn bekämpfen muss. Der erste Versuch scheitert kläglich, aber zum Ende schafft er es durch Aufopferung und Heldenmut doch den Tag zu retten. 
Das trifft auf fast jeden Marvel, oder DC Film zu und kann daher nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden und das ist es was mich da halt mittlerweile abschreckt.
Das einzige was eigentlich ausgetauscht wird, sind Schauspieler, Nettoeinkommen der Charaktere und ob die Familie noch lebt. Der Rest sind immer die selben Bausteine nur anders angemalt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> vergleichen wir Finn am Anfang vom Film mit dem am Ende, nun ...



Finns Charakterentwicklung rettet die Canto Bight Sequenz nicht.


Spoiler



Am Ende von TLJ ist Finn endgültig Teil der Rebellion und ist bereit sein Leben für sie zu opfern. Das funktioniert in Zusammenhang mit seiner ersten Szene, in der er versucht zu fliehen. 
Kurz nach seinem Fluchtversuch präsentiert er Poe aber bereits den gefährlich Plan und geht mit Rose auf eine lebensgefährliche Mission, um die Rebellion zu retten. Das ist nicht nur eine sehr schnelle Wendung, er riskiert damit auch bereits vor Canto Bight sein Leben für die Rebellion. Den ganzen Film lang hilft er dem Widerstand und dann äußert sich seine Wandlung dadurch, dass er....dem Widerstand hilft und erneut bereit ist sein Leben zu opfern? Das ist keine kraftvolle Charakterentwicklung, zumindest wird sie nicht so präsentiert.


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Juni 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Welcher Film ist das? Ein Kerl entdeckt sein Potential und missbraucht es, im Laufe des  ersten Drittels des Films wandelt sich jedoch seine Weltanschauung und er bekämpft das böse. Es stellt sich heraus, dass ein ehemaliger Vertrauter ein Superbösewicht ist und man ihn bekämpfen muss. Der erste Versuch scheitert kläglich, aber zum Ende schafft er es durch Aufopferung und Heldenmut doch den Tag zu retten.
> Das trifft auf fast jeden Marvel, oder DC Film zu und kann daher nicht eindeutig beantwortet werden und das ist es was mich da halt mittlerweile abschreckt.
> Das einzige was eigentlich ausgetauscht wird, sind Schauspieler, Nettoeinkommen der Charaktere und ob die Familie noch lebt. Der Rest sind immer die selben Bausteine nur anders angemalt.



Die Beschreibung trifft auf einige Marvel-Filme zu, aber wie bereits gesagt weichen viele mittlerweile auch ab. Die 19 MCU-Filme bieten schon komplexere Schemata 
Abgesehen davon kannst du dieses und ähnliche Heldenschemata auf fast jeden Film anwenden. Auch SW orientiert sich an einem typischen Heldereisen-Schema. Die neuen Episoden und Spin-Offs genauso.


----------



## Siriuz (5. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sag ja, Doppelstandarts
> 
> Dafür kann Anakin aufeinmal alles mit der Macht und ist sofort gut daran, inkl. Kampfpilot sein und ihr wollt immer noch behaupten EP 8 ist schlechter als 1? Ist klar
> Abgesehen davon, was macht Rey denn schon anders als Luke in TESB? Außer mehr glauben in sich selbst haben, ein Lichtschwert ran ziehen und ein ein paar Steine rumschweben lassen und 2 Visionen an Arten wo die Macht stark is haben
> ...



Anakin war ja auch DER Außerwählte. Er war der stärkste Jedi, der jemals geboren wurde. Geboren durch die Macht. Es gab nie einen stärkeren und machtsensitiveren Jedi, als Anakin Skywalker.  So viel dazu, Dummschwätzer.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Finns Charakterentwicklung rettet die Canto Bight Sequenz nicht.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ich glaube dennoch nicht das der Finn vor Canto Bight das gemacht hätte wie am Ende vom Film
Abgesehen davon war es ein neues Setting, sonst war man nur auf irgendwelchen Militärbasen unterwegs oder in der Wüste und naja, wenn mal die anderen Filme anschaut, da hatte man so eine Charakterentwicklung maximal von Ezra
bei EP.1 hatte man sowas überhaupt nicht und bei Luke war das auch Offscreen

Und um nicht noch nen anderen Post zu verlinken
Das ist auch so ein Punkt, wenn man es so schlecht reden wollte, dann ist ANH Null Kreativ!
Die Story? Alles Heldenmythos nach Joseph Campbell
Die Figuren? Entweder die gleich die Archetypen genommen oder aus Die Verborgene Festung geklaut, tja wer dachte R2 und 3PO sei eine Lucasche Erfindung darf sich nie den Film ansehen
Kampfszenen im Weltraum? Auch das meiste entweder Direkt oder Teilweise aus Weltkriegfilmen wie Dambusters adaptiert

Wenn man sich mal mit Narratologie auch nur irgendwie beschäftigt, dann muss man leider darauf kommen, dass wenn man Geschichten auf 8 Zeilen herrunter bricht eigentlich nur Murks bei rum kommt weil man 90% außen vor läßt
Ich kann deswegen sehr gut vorhersagen wie Filme ausgehen oder was gleich passiert, aber das ist ja nur ein Teil vom Film, dazu kommen das World Building und die Dialoge, die Ausstattung oder allgm. das Handwerkliche
Und daher ja, das MCU ist eine Große Verschachtelung und Komplexer, wie auch Avatar mehr ist als nur eine Techdemo von Dune im Jungle (nicht den anderen Filme, das sagen nur Leute die den Filme nie gesehen haben, ansonsten würden denen die Unterschiede auffallen)


----------



## Murdoc85 (6. Juni 2018)

@ Ensira what? Anakin und Luke mussten zumindest trainieren um die große Mach in ihnen zu meistern. Das Podrennen kann man weglassen klar, aber mmn war es gut inszeniert und hat gepasst, ist für mich eine meiner Lieblingsszenen in EP 1.

Außerdem wurde von 1-6 auch dargestellt, dass die Charaktere mit sich hadern und an sich arbeiten, Rey nimmt in EP7 ohne je die Macht benutzt zu haben das Laserschwert + übt Mindcontrol aus usw, einfach eine schlechte Story mmn.

Snoke wird in EP7 als der über Dunkle Lord dargestellt und er lässt sich dann so umbringen, lächerlich mmn. 

Aber lassen wir das. Abgesehen davon gehst du nicht darauf ein wie Disney mit den kritischen Stimmen umgeht, dass ist das Allerletzte. Wer bringt ihnen den die Kohle, nicht der 0815 Kinogänger der es sich einmal ansieht und danke sondern der Fan, der 2,3,4 mal ins Kino geht die Blurays und Merchandise kauft und auf den schei*en sie im Moment.

Schau dir mal die Interviews mit Mark Hamill an, der Mann wurde absichtlich gebrochen, weil er Johnson nicht passte. Johnson hat ihn sogar in der Öffentlichkeit einen Mf genannt, toller Kerl. Ein anderes Interview von Johnson zeigt ja schon das Problem das jetzt da ist, für ihn ist ein guter Film, wenn die eine Hälfte ihn hasst und die andere ihn abfeiert.

Und was Casting angeht, es wurden Leute/Schauspieler auch schon aus youtube gecastet weil sie es gut gemacht haben soviel dazu. Da  muss man nicht 3500 Leute casten und dann einen besetzten der Profi ist und die Rolle fast nicht gebacken bekommt. Spiele selber Laienmäßig, ich brauch jemanden der mir vieles vortanzt von einem Profi erwartet man anderes.

Weiters, weiß ich nicht ob man es nicht sehen will oder kann, in den Filmen wird eine politische Agenda mit reingebracht die einem aufgezwungen wird. Gut bei den alten war das Imperium wie die Nazis, aber es wurde nicht so eine erzwungene PC Korrektheit wie jetzt zur Schau gestellt.

Zum Casino Planeten wow, das wichtigste Thema kam zum Schluss hin, dass die Leute da an das Imperium und die Rebellen verkaufen und wie Welt nicht schwarz weis ist. Fand ich gut aber das hätte man weiter ausführen können und nicht das sinnlose davor. Finn hätte man auch anders aufbauen können, Casino war mmn hauptsächlich wegen der Asiatin und dem asiatischen Markt.

Zum Schluss den alten Teilen sowie 1-3 merkte man noch irgendwie an, dass sie mit Liebe gemacht wurden hier wird einfach nur alles lieblos zerstört weil Disney ihr SW will. Harrison Ford wollte aufhören ok, aber Mark Hamill hätte von mir aus auch abnippeln können aber nicht so lahm. Er hätte einen letzten epischen Kampf verdient gehabt! Und Leia als Superman im Weltraum n1, das war das lächerlichste was ich je gesehen haben in SW, anstatt einer toten die Ruhe zu lassen wird sie noch weiter CGI, kostet wh nicht mehr soviel.

SW wird von Disney zerstört solange so jemand wie Johnson und Kennedy am Ruder sind, man könnte soviel aus der Marke machen aber die beiden sind zwei selbstverliebte SJW Egoisten die alles richtig machen und der Fan seit über 30 Jahren wird wie Müll behandelt, danke nicht mit mir.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaube dennoch nicht das der Finn vor Canto Bight das gemacht hätte wie am Ende vom Film
> Abgesehen davon war es ein neues Setting, sonst war man nur auf irgendwelchen Militärbasen unterwegs oder in der Wüste und naja, wenn mal die anderen Filme anschaut, da hatte man so eine Charakterentwicklung maximal von Ezra
> bei EP.1 hatte man sowas überhaupt nicht und bei Luke war das auch Offscreen



Kann schon sein, dass er es nicht gemacht hatte, das Problem ist nur das seine Wandlung auf storytechnischer Sicht nicht effektiv wirkt, weil er den gesamten Film über bei der Rebellion ist und sein Leben riskiert. Ich sage ja nicht, dass er keine durchmacht. Sie ist nur nicht gut inszeniert/geschrieben. 
Über die Prequels müssen wir gar nicht reden da sind wir denke ich auf einer Linie 



> Und um nicht noch nen anderen Post zu verlinken
> Das ist auch so ein Punkt, wenn man es so schlecht reden wollte, dann ist ANH Null Kreativ!
> Die Story? Alles Heldenmythos nach Joseph Campbell
> Die Figuren? Entweder die gleich die Archetypen genommen oder aus Die Verborgene Festung geklaut, tja wer dachte R2 und 3PO sei eine Lucasche Erfindung darf sich nie den Film ansehen
> Kampfszenen im Weltraum? Auch das meiste entweder Direkt oder Teilweise aus Weltkriegfilmen wie Dambusters adaptiert



Beziehst du dich damit auf das Zitat von mir: 





> Abgesehen davon kannst du dieses und ähnliche Heldenschemata auf fast jeden Film anwenden. Auch SW orientiert sich an einem typischen Heldereisen-Schema. Die neuen Episoden und Spin-Offs genauso.


 ?

Das war von mir überhaupt nicht als Kritik an SW gemeint 
Heldenmythos und - reise als narratologisches Schema lassen sich auf so gut wie jeden Film anwenden, SW ist da keine Ausnahme. Aber das ist in meinen Augen nichts schlechtes, bezog mich damit eh nur auf den Kontext des MCU.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, dass er es nicht gemacht hatte, das Problem ist nur das seine Wandlung auf storytechnischer Sicht nicht effektiv wirkt, weil er den gesamten Film über bei der Rebellion ist und sein Leben riskiert. Ich sage ja nicht, dass er keine durchmacht. Sie ist nur nicht gut inszeniert/geschrieben.
> Über die Prequels müssen wir gar nicht reden da sind wir denke ich auf einer Linie
> 
> 
> ...



1. njoa, weiß nicht, wenn die Hater behaupten 8 sei schlechter als die Prequels muss man eigentlich die schon mit rein nehmen und darüber reden, sonst behaupten die das ja weiter
Und es ist ja nicht so als wenn Finn da bleiben will, der wollte ja 1,25 Filme Lang nur wo anders sein als gerade da und ich fand die nicht so schlecht geschrieben, das einzige was mich etwas rausgeholt hat war der Ring, der sah billig gemacht aus

2. ich meinte das eigentlich eher als Zustimmung und als Ergänzung was über das MCU geschrieben hast und dass wenn man die Thesen bei ANH anwendet, warum das MCU nicht gut sei, dann kommt da das bei raus


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung trifft auf einige Marvel-Filme zu, aber wie bereits gesagt weichen viele mittlerweile auch ab. Die 19 MCU-Filme bieten schon komplexere Schemata
> Abgesehen davon kannst du dieses und ähnliche Heldenschemata auf fast jeden Film anwenden. Auch SW orientiert sich an einem typischen Heldereisen-Schema. Die neuen Episoden und Spin-Offs genauso.



Das SW sich oft schon klischeehaft an der Erzählungsform eines altgriechischen Heldenepos bedient, da widerspreche ich dir in keinster Weise. Allerdings erwarte ich vom Blockbusterkino der heutigen Zeit mittlerweile auch keine Revolution der Kreativität. Subjektiv bietet mir aber ein RO und Solo mehr Abwechslung zu den Trilogien als zum Beispiel ein  Captain America oder Thor zu den Avengers oder Episode 7 zu 8 mehr als ein Captain America 1 zu 2. Das ist aber alles immer nur persönliche Vorliebe. Ich hatte als Kind nicht so einen Bezug zu dem MCU, war aber ein riesiger SW Fan. Vermutlich war es bei dir anders herum.


----------



## Frullo (6. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. njoa, weiß nicht, wenn die Hater behaupten 8 sei schlechter als die Prequels muss man eigentlich die schon mit rein nehmen und darüber reden, sonst behaupten die das ja weiter



Wow, andere Vorlieben = Hater... Sorry, aber man darf das doch tatsächlich anders sehen und muss trotzdem kein Hater sein.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das SW sich oft schon klischeehaft an der Erzählungsform eines altgriechischen Heldenepos bedient, da widerspreche ich dir in keinster Weise. Allerdings erwarte ich vom Blockbusterkino der heutigen Zeit mittlerweile auch keine Revolution der Kreativität. Subjektiv bietet mir aber ein RO und Solo mehr Abwechslung zu den Trilogien als zum Beispiel ein  Captain America oder Thor zu den Avengers oder Episode 7 zu 8 mehr als ein Captain America 1 zu 2. Das ist aber alles immer nur persönliche Vorliebe. Ich hatte als Kind nicht so einen Bezug zu dem MCU, war aber ein riesiger SW Fan. Vermutlich war es bei dir anders herum.



ja ne, nur das "die Heutige Zeit" schon ein paar Jahrhunderte lang besteht ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. njoa, weiß nicht, wenn die Hater behaupten 8 sei schlechter als die Prequels muss man eigentlich die schon mit rein nehmen und darüber reden, sonst behaupten die das ja weiter
> Und es ist ja nicht so als wenn Finn da bleiben will, der wollte ja 1,25 Filme Lang nur wo anders sein als gerade da und ich fand die nicht so schlecht geschrieben, das einzige was mich etwas rausgeholt hat war der Ring, der sah billig gemacht aus
> 
> 2. ich meinte das eigentlich eher als Zustimmung und als Ergänzung was über das MCU geschrieben hast und dass wenn man die Thesen bei ANH anwendet, warum das MCU nicht gut sei, dann kommt da das bei raus



1. Ja Prequels > die neuen Episoden kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, zumindest nicht gänzlich. Episode 3 kann ich tatsächlich mehr genießen als Episode 8. 
Bezüglich des Schreibens ist da wahrscheinlich wieder viel persönlicher Geschmack dabei, bei Finn bin ich eben anderer Meinung. Finde die Charakterwandlung in der Theorie gut, aber schlecht umgesetzt. 

2. Ach so, dann ist ja in dem Punkt alles klar 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das SW sich oft schon klischeehaft an der Erzählungsform eines altgriechischen Heldenepos bedient, da widerspreche ich dir in keinster Weise. Allerdings erwarte ich vom Blockbusterkino der heutigen Zeit mittlerweile auch keine Revolution der Kreativität. Subjektiv bietet mir aber ein RO und Solo mehr Abwechslung zu den Trilogien als zum Beispiel ein  Captain America oder Thor zu den Avengers oder Episode 7 zu 8 mehr als ein Captain America 1 zu 2. Das ist aber alles immer nur persönliche Vorliebe. Ich hatte als Kind nicht so einen Bezug zu dem MCU, war aber ein riesiger SW Fan. Vermutlich war es bei dir anders herum.



Nö, eigentlich war es bei mir genauso. Das MCU hat mir mit der Zeit aber eben einfach immer besser gefallen, weil die Filme bis auf wenige Ausnahmen konstant hohes Niveau haben. 
SW dagegen hat etwas Magie verloren für mich. Episode 7 und Rogue One haben mich noch begeistert, aber aus Episode 8 bin ich schon enttäuscht rausgegangen und Solo war tatsächlich der erste SW-Film bei dem ich keine Gänsehaut hatte als das LucasArts-Logo aufgeleuchtet ist. SW ist für mich gerade einfach etwas belangloser geworden; vllt reißen die längere Pause und Episode 9 das ja wieder rum.


----------



## Wamboland (7. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Werde wohl Recht behalten.
> 
> Mehr als 80 Millionen Dollar Verlust möglich: "Solo" schreibt "Star Wars"-Flop-Geschichte - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de



Ich bezweifel einfach das der Film ein 100% PR Budget hatte. Dafür war die PR Phase viel zu kurz und es wurde sehr wenig gemacht. Die Kosten sind ja durch die Nachdrehs usw. stark gestiegen und daher kommt das sicherlich nicht hin. Am Ende wird er evtl. tatsächlich Verlust machen, aber Disney wird das sicherlich trotzdem nicht stören, denn das tut weder Disney weh noch wenn man die SW Filme in einen Pott wirft.


Die Charakterentwicklung in Ep8 ist ja auch nicht das Problem, die ist sehr gut umgesetzt und macht Sinn. Es ist die Grundstory die BS ist ^^


----------



## Wamboland (7. Juni 2018)

Die Charakterentwicklung in Ep8 ist ja auch nicht das Problem, die ist sehr gut umgesetzt und macht Sinn. Es ist die Grundstory die BS ist ^^


----------



## TobiWan82 (8. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, nur das "die Heutige Zeit" schon ein paar Jahrhunderte lang besteht ...



Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst, aber das Blockbusterkino gibt´s nachweislich erst seit Ende der 70er Jahre. ^.-


----------



## TobiWan82 (8. Juni 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nöich war es bei mir genauso. Das MCU hat mir mit der Zeit aber eben einfach immer besser gefallen, weil die Filme bis auf wenige Ausnahmen konstant hohes Niveau haben.
> SW dagegen hat etwas Magie verloren für mich. Episode 7 und Rogue One haben mich noch begeistert, aber aus Episode 8 bin ich schon enttäuscht rausgegangen und Solo war tatsächlich der erste SW-Film bei dem ich keine Gänsehaut hatte als das LucasArts-Logo aufgeleuchtet ist. SW ist für mich gerade einfach etwas belangloser geworden; vllt reißen die längere Pause und Episode 9 das ja wieder rum.


Wie gesagt, bei mir genau andersherum. Das MCU mit seinen 3 Filmen pro Jahr im Minimum, die aber alle viel zu ähnlich zueinander sind, haben mich einfach übersättigt, da hat es schon nichts mehr mit der handwerklichen Qualität der Filme zu tun. SW ist da NOCH nicht so schlimm mit seinen ein Film pro Jahr.


----------



## Batze (8. Juni 2018)

Hätten sie mal lieber einen Yoda Film gemacht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juni 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wow, andere Vorlieben = Hater... Sorry, aber man darf das doch tatsächlich anders sehen und muss trotzdem kein Hater sein.


Tja, wenn die eigene Welt nur massiv aus der üblichen Skala geworfenen Hand voll Dinge besteht:
1.) Hater
2.) Nazi
3.) Frauenfeind
4.) etwas was ich vergessen habe, ich bin leider nicht unfehlbar 
5.) Enisras eigene und dem Enisra Empfinden nach einzig wahre Meinung



Meiner Meinung nach ist nicht die SW Übersättigung Schuld, sondern die Reihe an "auf der sicheren Seite SW Filmen", sozusagen die Übersättigung an "naja"-Erlebnissen.

Ep4-6 waren sehr gut, auch wenn mit kleineren Schwachstellen
Ep1-3 war genau genommen ganz gut (ebenfalls mit Schwachstellen), hat aber schon das Problem das die Zukunft in Stein gemeißelt war und so die Innovation begrenzt war
Ep7,8 waren sehr durchwachsen, man hat gewisse etablierte Dinge mit Füssen getreten, aber letztendlich keine (im Kontext passenden) neuen Ideen eingebracht, unnütze Dinger eingebaut und sehr viel Möglichkeiten verstreichen lassen.

Rogue One hat mMn bis auf die potthässlichen Tarkin & Leia CGI eigentlich noch alles richtig gemacht, ich hätte CGI Tarkin eher als Spiegelung in der Scheibe etabliert
und mit deutlich weniger Screentime (er muß es nicht machen, es langt das man es hört das er es gemacht hat) besser gefunden und auch die Leia Szene wäre ohne den direkten CGI Part deutlich besser gekommen.
Weniger ist mehr trifft hier voll und ganz zu !

Solo werde ich mir später mal angucken, bislang verkneif ich mir die Spoiler.


Aber eines ist wirklich markant, die ersten (Ep4+5) Filme habe ich damals auf VHS, Laserdisc bestimmt schon hoch 2 stellig mal gesehen, inkl. DVD & BR möglicherweise sogar schon im unteren 3 stelligen Bereich, aber Ep6 und dann vielleicht 1/3 mal so oft, Ep1-3 vielleicht 2stellig oft und Ep7+8 gerade mal je einmal im Kino,
RogueOne dagegen 3mal.
Da zeichnet sich schon klar was ab !


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die eigene Welt nur massiv aus der üblichen Skala geworfenen Hand voll Dinge besteht:
> 1.) Hater
> 2.) Nazi
> 3.) Frauenfeind
> ...



Kann Dir in fast allem nur zustimmen, zeichne auch eine ähnliche Sichtung der einzelnen Teile, ausser dann eben bei R1: Obschon ich diesen insgesamt gesehen sicher auch als einen der besseren Filmen aus der Disney-Ära empfinde, so stört mich persönlich dann doch das "bittere Happy-End" - das passt für mich einfach nicht zu einem SW-Film, aber das ist jetzt wirklich eine persönliche Vorliebe, die im Grunde genommen nichts mit der Qualität des Filmes an sich zu tun hat.


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2018)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du damit sagen willst, aber das Blockbusterkino gibt´s nachweislich erst seit Ende der 70er Jahre. ^.-



weil das ganze nicht wie immer behauptet (was man nebenbei auch schon seit Jahrzehnten behauptet dass das Akutelle Kino nichts neues ist) sondern das man seit Jahrhunderten keine richtig neuen und Originellen Geschichten hat


----------



## TobiWan82 (13. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil das ganze nicht wie immer behauptet (was man nebenbei auch schon seit Jahrzehnten behauptet dass das Akutelle Kino nichts neues ist) sondern das man seit Jahrhunderten keine richtig neuen und Originellen Geschichten hat



Das ist leider nachweislich quatsch. Meine Aussage bezog sich zum Einem eindeutig auf Blockbusterkino, welches erst durch einen gewissen technischen Standard überhaupt möglich war, also in den Jahrhunderten vorher nicht existent sein konnte und dramaturgisch teilweise weder vorstellbar noch realisierbar war und zum Anderen würde das bedeuten, dass es keinerlei kreativen Fortschritt in der Gesellschaft geben würde, was aber durch neue Lebensimpulse und gesellschaftliche Umbrüche nonstop der Fall ist.

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, das es relativ eindeutig macht. Der Marsianer, also ein relativ realistischer Film über das Leben in Isolation auf dem Mars, wäre selbst vor 100 Jahren schon nicht vorstellbar.


----------

